# 

## gregorypek

Witam wszystkich,
planuję budowę domu parterowego dla rodziny 2+2 o pow. użytkowej do 130 m2 z wejściem od południa. Otrzymałem od architekta wstępną koncepcję zgodną z moimi wymaganiami. Poniżej linki do projektu:
rzut - https://i.imgur.com/r0OsyVX.jpg,
elewacje - https://i.imgur.com/lfWDyUb.jpg .
Planuję:
- zmniejszyć wysokość okien w obu pokojach 11 i 12. 
- dodać drzwi zewnętrzne od strony kotłowni (która będzie również pralnią).
Proszę o opinie otrzymanej koncepcji. Wszelkie uwagi mile widziane  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

Dziwne, że nie zgrupował pomieszczeń mokrych w jednym miejscu. Bo z kotłowni do łazienki rodziców i kuchni długa droga
Czy w sypialni rodziców wejdzie łózko? może warto wrysować meble?
W kuchni sporo okien - mało ściany na wysoka zabudowę.

----------


## kuusamo

Przyjrzyj się projektowi Santia pracowni Domplan, te projekty będą nawiązywały do siebie pod kątem rozkładu pomieszczeń.

----------


## gregorypek

Po uwagach *Elfir* zmieniłem rozkład pomieszczeń.
Aktualny rzut: https://i.imgur.com/g0PbZyc.jpg 
Przerobiłem w paincie, także szału z jakością nie ma  :smile:  Z głównych zmian:
- dodałem spiżarkę,
- zgrupowałem pomieszczenia mokre poprzez przeniesienie kotłowni bliżej kuchni.
- poszerzyłem sypialnię,
- zlikwidowałem jedno okno w kuchni.
Co myślicie o nowej wersji?

*kuusamo*, przyjrzałem się projektowi Santia - za bardzo nie odpowiada mi rozkład pomieszczeń dla dzieci - część z nich będzie miała okna na północ. Ponadto moja druga połowa chce mieć własną łazienkę  :smile:  No i niestety salon od północy ;/.

----------


## kuusamo

Usuń z wiatrołapu drzwi i ścianki, szkoda miejsca

----------


## Elfir

bez sensu gościnne wc tak daleko w części sypialnej. Goście mają bliżej do dużej łazienki. Wejście do pom. gospodarczego z salonu?
Nie zalezy ci na wyjsciu na ogród z pom. gospodarczego?

pomyśl, czy spiżarka musi byc odrebnym pomieszczeniem? Może po prostu zrobić pom. gospodarcze z wejściem od strony kuchni, gdzie będą i zapasy i pralka? Taki odpowiednik anglosaskiego mudry-laundry room.


Zdecydowanie zrobiłabym wiekszy wiatrołap. 

No i teraz kolejna sprawa - jak zabezpieczyć latem pom. przed przegrzaniem? Długi okap?

----------


## gregorypek

Dziękuję za uwagi. Rzut po kolejnych zmianach: https://i.imgur.com/YxNOSo8.jpg
- przeniosłem toaletę bliżej salonu. W jej miejsce dałem szafę. 
- połączyłem spiżarkę z kotłownią - boję się teraz, że będzie za ciepło dla zapasów,
- powiększyłem wiatrołap poprzez zlikwidowanie zbędnych ścianek.
Co teraz o tym myślicie ?

----------


## Elfir

Inny sposób rozwiązania przestrzeni:


Ociupinkę zmniejszona szerokość salonu. W ten sposób wiatrołap może być doświetlony naświetlem przy drzwiach a jednocześnie wejdzie normalna szafa i cztery osoby. 
Szafa za wiatrołapem na odkurzacz, szczotki itp.
Cofnięcie wejścia do łazienek powoduje, że są osłonięte, bardziej dyskretne. Przynajmniej można puścić bąka bez stresu, że słychać w całym salonie. 
Przy sypialni jest minigabinet, ale może też być druga garderoba. 
Minigabinet ma wewnętrzne okno lub luksfery doświetlające korytarz.
Od frontu okna (w salonie podłużny, poziomy fix).  Wyjście na taras na bocznej elewacji. Tam też przedłużyć okap dachu by zrobić zadaszony taras.


Co zamierzasz przechowywać w spiżarce? Bo na ziemniaki i marchew to spiżarka powinna być maksymalnie przy zewnętrznych ścianach i faktycznie bez ogrzewania.

----------


## gregorypek

Dzięki *Elfir* za rzut. Nie powiem, żonie się spodobał  :smile:  W spiżarce planujemy przechowywać warzywa. Mogłabyś mi napisać co znaczy ta literka P w kuchni ? Bo w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym pewnie znaczy pralkę. Co do tarasu myślałem bardziej o zrobieniu pergoli niż o przedłużeniu okapu.

Wrzucam dostosowane elewacje do nowego rzutu https://i.imgur.com/6ZcOW9U.png

----------


## Elfir

P- piekarnik w słupku
L- lodówka

P w pom. gospodarczym pralka.


Jak warzywa to faktycznie spiżarnia będzie za ciepła. Dla warzyw idealna temperatura to ok. 5-10 stopni.

Myślałam że to do przechowywania zgrzewek z wodą, zapraw, puszek, rzadziej używanych sprzętów.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Inny sposób rozwiązania przestrzeni:
> 
> ...


- a pranie / suszenie - gdzie będzie ? 
chyba nie w spiżarce przy kuchni ? bo głupio chodzić z ubraniami brudnymi / czystymi przez pokój dzienny.
- kolejny rzut rysowany " na kolanie ", a może tak ... i zadziała ( ! ? ) lub nie.

----------


## Elfir

Łukaszu - chodzenie z praniem przez kuchnię jest często spotykane w krajach anglosaskich i dlatego napisałam, że na tym się wzorowałam. Gospodyni gotuje, ma na oku dzieci bawiące się w ogrodzie a przy okazji robi pranie i wywiesi z tyłu domu - i to wszystko mniej więcej w jednym miejscu, nie trzeba biegać na drugi koniec domu. Kwestia tego czy salon jest pokojem wyłącznie reprezentacyjnym czy rodzinnym, gdzie toczy się życie domu?
Rozwiązań z pralką może być więcej (chociażby schowana  wraz z suszarką w szafie na korytarzu - też często spotykane anglosaskie rozwiązanie). 


Ja nie robię projektów. Od tego jest architekt. Ja tylko wskazuję rożne propozycje będące punktem wyjścia do dyskusji. 
Czy ty schematyczny rysunek zagospodarowania przestrzeni, powstały podczas wstępnej rozmowy z klientem, traktujesz jak projekt ostateczny?

Przy okazji, plan, który może być inspiracją dla autora wątku:



Z ciekawostek - w anglosaskich (małych) domach spotykam często wejście do master bedroom w okolicach kuchni.

----------


## syberia

to co Elfir narysowała jest całkiem ok , zarzut suszenia prania , w lato na zewnątrz, a zimą suszarka do prania , coraz więcej ludzi ją ma nawet mając gdzie suszyć , można ją ustawić na pralce , są takie kombajny 

a chodzenie przez salon z praniem , jak są goście to pewnie nikt tak nie łazi , a poza tym można zrobić wrzutnik z łazienki , jedyny minus to może być słychać pralkę w salonie

----------


## Elfir

syberia - każdy może mieć inne oczekiwania i inne potrzeby, widocznie Łukasza są inne.
Autor spytał o opinie i uwagi. Może je przyjąć do wiadomości, może zlekceważyć.

Mnie osobiście też nieco razi pozałamywany układ ścianek miedzy łazienkami, ale poruszałam się po narzuconym z góry obrysie budynku i chciałam uniknąć drzwi wc czy kotłowni na wprost wyjścia z wiatrołapu. Można zlikwidować małe wc i założyć że goście będą korzystać z łazienki dzieci. To zależy czy goście będą oficjalni czy familiarni. 

Okazuje się, że autor potrzebuje zimnej spiżarni. A w pierwotnym rzucie spiżarni nie było wcale. Teraz można albo kombinować z jej wyodrębnieniem, albo pomyśleć o ziemiance w ogrodzie albo czymś w rodzaju nieocieplanej piwniczki w obrębie domu.

----------


## gregorypek

Dziękuję wszystkim za cenne uwagi. Nie widzę problemu w chodzeniu z ubraniami brudnymi przez pokój dzienny - gości nie będziemy spodziewali się codziennie  :wink:  Co do warzyw to wygospodarujemy miejsce w przyszłym garażu. 
Podoba nam się rzut przerobiony przez *Elfir*. Ciężko coś sensownego wymyślić ze względu na wejście od południa i wymagania mpzp - kalenica równolegle do osi drogi. Ponadto chcemy zbudować dom o prostej bryle - bez zbędnych wykuszy.
Jeśli ktoś ma jeszcze jakiś pomysł co do rozmieszczenia pomieszczeń to z chęcią się z nim zapoznam.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> syberia - każdy może mieć inne oczekiwania i inne potrzeby, widocznie Łukasza są inne.


- potrzeby podstawowe człowieka są stałe ! ale też zmieniają się z wiekiem.
- co do umieszczania pralki ( jak piszesz ) " chociażby schowana wraz z suszarką w szafie na korytarzu " - forsowanie takiego rozwiązania jest nieopoważne lub ( co najmniej ) nie przemyślane. 
- raz pisałaś o przechodniej łazience, teraz mamy pralkę w spiżarni .... . 
Jeżeli przyszłym użytkownikom budynku takie rozwiązanie pasuje - jak najbardziej ! 
przecież to im, nie Tobie pralka będzie wirować między słoikami z konfiturami.
- syberia ma rację - będzie słychać pralkę w pokoju dziennym. Jest to tak samo niekorzystne rozwiązanie, jak przysłowiowa toaleta wewnątrz pokoju, czy też otwierająca się drzwiami na stół jadalny
- można by zrozumieć takie rozwiązanie ( z pralką ) dla istniejących, przebudowywanych budynków, gdzie faktycznie może nie być dla niej miejsca, wówczas pozostaje łączenie funkcjonalne pomieszczeń, ale nowy projekt budynku ( nawet schematyczny, koncepcyjny ) nie powinien mieć takich " niespodzianek "

----------


## Mr A

> - można by zrozumieć takie rozwiązanie ( z pralką ) dla istniejących, przebudowywanych budynków, gdzie faktycznie może nie być dla niej miejsca, wówczas pozostaje łączenie funkcjonalne pomieszczeń, ale nowy projekt budynku ( nawet schematyczny, koncepcyjny ) nie powinien mieć takich " niespodzianek "


I tutaj trzeba przyznać rację. Po co na siłę przerabiać jeden z gotowych projektów? Tak czy inaczej trafi on do architekta, któremu można pokazać co się podoba i jakich funkcjonalności, pomieszczeń oczekujemy. Na tej podstawie stworzy powinien stworzyć coś bardziej funkcjonalnego, oczywiście jeżeli inwestor na to pozwoli  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

> - potrzeby podstawowe człowieka są stałe ! ale też zmieniają się z wiekiem.
> - co do umieszczania pralki ( jak piszesz ) " chociażby schowana wraz z suszarką w szafie na korytarzu " - forsowanie takiego rozwiązania jest nieopoważne lub ( co najmniej ) nie przemyślane.


Najwyraźniej potrzeby podstawowe różnią się nie tylko w zależności od wieku mieszkańców, ale kraju z którego pochodzą. 
Bo pralka w szafie jest tam tak samo często spotykana jak pralka przy kuchni. 
 :smile: 
Mowa rzecz jasna o małych domach, gdzie siłą rzeczy program użytkowy musi być kompaktowy.
I nie przerabianych, ale gotowych projektach domów - do kupienia we Francji, Kanadzie i USA (bo do takich projektów dotarłam)

Do rzutu zaproponowanego przez architekta żadnych uwag nie masz?

Bp ja na przykład mam poważne wątpliwości czy w pierwotnym układzie, zaproponowanym przez architekta, w sypialni rodziców wejdzie w ogóle łózko tak, by dało się swobodnie otworzyć drzwi do garderoby. I czy nie będzie przeszkadzała w śnie łazienka za wezgłowiem łóżka - z tego, co widzę po umiejscowieniu drzwi, sprzęty miały stać na ścianie od strony sypialni?
I kotłownia sąsiadująca z pokojem dzieci - nie będzie przeszkadzać?.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Do rzutu zaproponowanego przez architekta żadnych uwag nie masz?


 :smile:  szczerze mówiąc miałbym milion uwag. 
Po planie widać, że architekt dopiero uczy się projektować, ponieważ nie wie jeszcze jak powinien wyglądać choćby prawidłowy układ ergonomicznej kuchni ( to jest chyba najlepszy " papierek lakmusowy " ). Również powierzchnie poszczególnych pokoi nie są najlepsze - widać, że jeszcze nie wie do końca co jest ważne ( najbardziej istotne ) w funkcjonowaniu budynku, a co powinno być w drugim planie, stąd chyba wchodzi się z wejścia głównego na ścianę, co NIGDY nie jest fajne. Prosty plan, a już kolizja drzwi / drzwi. Pomieszczenia " mokre " troszeczkę pofrunęły. Toaleta - hmmm - chciałbym wiedzieć, jaki jest faktyczny wymiar wrysowanej umywalki ( ? ) . Garderoba przy sypialni głównej niby wygodna, ale gdy otworzy się drzwi łazienki, to już taką nie jest.
Rzut ( poza jw ) trudno oceniać bez zagospodarowania ! a tu nie wiadomo gdzie są strony świata ( i jak doświetlone pomieszczenia ), co widać za tymi okienkami z wnętrza budynku ? - odrapaną ścianę sąsiada, czy horyzontalny, piękny widok. Jednym słowem nie wyczuwam kontekstu, jakiegoś dostosowania się do otoczenia, poza wpisaniem pomieszczeń w obrys prostokąta. ... Lepiej by chyba było, gdyby takie koncepcje były opracowywane na modelu, z analizą nasłonecznienia, oddziaływania, itp - co dałoby faktyczną wiedzę o projektowanym budynku. Przykładowo - widzę opis : " kotłownia " przy ścianie zewnętrznej, po czym za miesiąc " wyskakuje " " piękny ząb na elewacji " w postaci komina . Wyrzucenie łazienki sypialni w obszar strefy dziennej - zastanawiające - nie ma tu myślenia akustyką ( również ), a na tym etapie już powinno być. Konstrukcja i instalacje pominięte w koncepcji. 
Nie ma co oceniać !!!, czy też " wnosić " jakieś uwagi, ( " pochylać się " nad tym rzutem ) tym bardziej, jeśli Inwestor napisał, że " Otrzymałem od architekta wstępną koncepcję zgodną z moimi wymaganiami " - czyli, wszystko jest piękne.

----------


## Elfir

wiadomo jak są strony świata - wjazd od południa, autor o tym pisał.
Wymagania też autor opisał - własna łazienka małżeńska, pokoje dzieci i salon od południa.
Może było ich zbyt mało?  :big grin: 

Gdy ktoś nigdy nie mieszkał we własnym domu naprawdę ciężko mu ocenić jaka powierzchnia jest optymalna. W końcu w bloku wc to pomieszczenie o powierzchni 1,5 m2. Co z tego, że niegodne, ciasne i z umywalką, z której podczas mycia rąk woda chlapie na boki, bo taka mała.

Dlatego chce polegać na wiedzy architekta. I tu klops. Dlatego musi radzić się na forum ludzi, którzy architektami nie są, ale mogą dać architektowi i inwestorowi jakiś kierunek w którym ma projekt podążać (o ile rady się spodobają). 

Swoją drogą w garderobie architekt wrysował szafy głębokości 80 cm (tyle co drzwi) zamiast standardowych 60 cm. Chyba, że to zapas na drzwi suwane?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Łukasz, moim zdaniem Elfir robi wspaniałą rzecz tu na forum. Jak sama pisze, z czym zgadzam się w 100%:




> Gdy ktoś nigdy nie mieszkał we własnym domu naprawdę ciężko mu ocenić jaka powierzchnia jest optymalna. W końcu w bloku wc to pomieszczenie o powierzchni 1,5 m2. Co z tego, że niegodne, ciasne i z umywalką, z której podczas mycia rąk woda chlapie na boki, bo taka mała.
> 
> Dlatego chce polegać na wiedzy architekta. I tu klops. Dlatego musi radzić się na forum ludzi, którzy architektami nie są, ale mogą dać architektowi i inwestorowi jakiś kierunek w którym ma projekt podążać (o ile rady się spodobają).


W znacznej większości przypadków, gdy już przerysuje i zmieni wstępną koncepcję, pojawia się szeroki opis zmian i czemu one są potrzebne. Jak czytający jest kumaty i chce dowiedzieć się czegoś więcej, to szczególnie te opisy mówią bardzo wiele na co warto zwracać uwagę, czego się wystrzegać.





> tym bardziej, jeśli Inwestor napisał, że " Otrzymałem od architekta wstępną koncepcję zgodną z moimi wymaganiami " - czyli, wszystko jest piękne.


I bardzo często wychodzi, że inwestor nawet nie wie, że jeszcze nie wie. Ten wątek to tylko potwierdza.  :wink: 


BTW, mieszkałem kiedyś w Anglii - w kuchni było miejsce na pralkę i suszarkę. Był to tak codzienny widok, że nikogo nie szokował.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Dlatego chce polegać na wiedzy architekta. I tu klops. Dlatego musi radzić się na forum


klops Elfir, klops  :yes:  ale też "kij ma dwa końce" : 
- z jednej strony Inwestor ma przeznaczoną przysłowiową "złotówkę" na koncepcję ( albo żadnych środków na to opracowanie ), tym samym zawęża sobie możliwości wyboru architekta do tych, którzy po studiach bardziej / i mniej ambitnie wchodzą w zawód, a chcąc zaistnieć na rynku dają "wyceny" po kosztach.
- z drugiej strony przyjmując zlecenie za przysłowiową "złotówkę" - nikt nie będzie analizował każdego m2 budynku, nie będzie wariantowości rozwiązań, czy też dochodzenia do tego właściwego.
... i dochodzimy do Forum, na którym niejednokrotnie rzuty, które nadają się do kasacji są edytowane i rozwijane w następny koszmar funkcjonalny.
o Architekturze nie piszę, bo w większości przypadków forma budynku jest domyślna i wynikowa, a to świadczy WPROST o jakości tej przestrzeni.




> w garderobie architekt wrysował szafy głębokości 80 cm


- na pewno szafy o głębokości 70cm, są wygodniejsze od 60-tek + prowadnice 10cm, i mamy 80cm pełnej głębokości zabudowy
- natomiast to że nie jest rysowany " przesuw ...

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> w kuchni było miejsce na pralkę i suszarkę. Był to tak codzienny widok, że nikogo nie szokował.


... co potwierdza regułę, że do wszystkiego ( prawie ) można się przyzwyczaić, co nie znaczy, aby forsować nie do końca trafne rozwiązania lub przenosić bezkrytycznie rozwiązania z jednego projektu do drugiego, co właśnie robi Elfir dołączając przykładowy rzut anglosaski.

----------


## jajmar

A ja się zastanawiam po co w tak małym domu dwie łazienki i kibelek? Łazienka małżeńska -rozumiem, druga łazienka dla dzieci rozumiem a ten kibelek po co? Goście skorzystają z łazienki dla dzieci. Oszczędność na budowie  5-8 tyś. 
Drzwi do wiatrołapu i ścianka - zbędne. 
Nie doczytałem czym ma być grzany budynek ale kotłownia z pierwotnej wersji ponad 10m2 sugeruje paliwo stale, - łączenie jej ze spiżarką + pralnią absurd.

Elfir, pisze że suszarka może być w szafie.......... może ale tam (do wielu modeli) potrzebna jest woda i kanalizacja , wiec po co grupowanie pomieszczeń żeby instalacje ciągać po przedpokojach?   

Co do tych wizji ja widzę jedno dla architekta ważny jest duży TV, reszta się nie liczy. Ogólnie ta koncepcja słaba.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Nie do końca trafne dla kogo? Dla Ciebie?

Jak czytam Twoje posty, to kreuje mi się obraz zgorszonego architekta, który czyta życiowe rozwiązania, które zakrawają obrazą dla jego przestudiowanych *prawdziwych* rozwiązań. Być może byłoby lepiej, jakbyś troszkę rozwijał swoje spostrzeżenia, np.:
- natomiast to że nie jest rysowany " przesuw ...
- kolejny rzut rysowany " na kolanie ", a może tak ... i zadziała ( ! ? ) lub nie. [to w ogóle komentarz z dupy, no ale cóż]
- potrzeby podstawowe człowieka są stałe ! ale też zmieniają się z wiekiem. [te podstawowe to jakie?]

Ale to pewnie tylko mylne wrażenie, w końcu sam piszesz, że na forum nie warto pochylać się dokładniej.

----------


## Elfir

> Nie doczytałem czym ma być grzany budynek ale kotłownia z pierwotnej wersji ponad 10m2 sugeruje paliwo stale, - łączenie jej ze spiżarką + pralnią absurd.
> 
> Elfir, pisze że suszarka może być w szafie.......... może ale tam (do wielu modeli) potrzebna jest woda i kanalizacja , wiec po co grupowanie pomieszczeń żeby instalacje ciągać po przedpokojach?   
> 
> .


jajmar - ja nie widzę komina w kotłowni, co sugeruje czyste ogrzewanie
W takich małych domach potrzeba nieco miejsca do przechowywania. Stąd większa kotłownia (a raczej pom. gospodarcze) mnie nie dziwi. U mnie w kotłowni jest składzik, pralka i linki na pranie. No i autor pewnie chce tam umieścić rekuperator.

Dlaczego pralka w szafie nie mogłaby być zgrupowana z resztą mokrych pomieszczeń (przez ścianę z łazienką lub kotłownią)? 

Co do wc - też o tym pisałam autorowi

W końcu dziwi mnie temat głośności pralki w zamkniętym pomieszczeniu. A głośność lodówki i zmywarki (ewentualnie okapu) w otwartej kuchni nie?




> ... co potwierdza regułę, że do wszystkiego ( prawie ) można się przyzwyczaić, co nie znaczy, aby forsować nie do końca trafne rozwiązania lub przenosić bezkrytycznie rozwiązania z jednego projektu do drugiego, co właśnie robi Elfir dołączając przykładowy rzut anglosaski.


Dlaczego bezkrytycznie? Jest to jedno z możliwych rozwiązań gdy grupuje się pomieszczenia. Tobie nie pasuje. Ale być może młodej matce, która musi mieć dzieciaki pod okiem non stop przypasuje bardziej? Z tego co czytam z doświadczeń kobiet - one nie prasują prania po piwnicach, sypialniach, garderobach i pralniach, ale w salonie, gdzie są dzieci, pod ręką gotujący się obiad i telewizor. Owszem, można zaprojektować bawialnio-garderobę z telewizorem przy sypialniach - ale raczej nie w domku 130 m2
Dlaczego tak odstręcza cię pralnia przy kuchni? Tylko dlatego, że Polacy nigdy tak nie projektowali?

Nie rozumiem co jest złego w przerabianiu rzutów projektów? To tylko etap pracy nad przestrzenią, pozwalający uświadomić sobie swoje potrzeby przez inwestorów. Przecież nikt tego nie wybuduje bez opracowania przez architekta.  On jest od tego, by właśnie nadać całości sensowny kształt. 
Raczej miej żal do swojej grupy zawodowej, że nie mają żadnych oporów moralnych przed braniem pieniędzy za błędne, koszmarne, niefunkcjonalne, bądź szalenie kosztowne w realizacji projekty. Czy to nie wstyd, że nawet amator potrafi wychwycić ich błędy?

----------


## gregorypek

Dodatkowe WC to mój wymysł. Tak samo jak nie będzie kominka.
Dom będzie ogrzewany prądem, także komina i składowiska na węgiel proszę nie szukać. W kotłowni planuję mieć rekuperator, pralkę, suszarkę - stąd też taka a nie inna powierzchnia. 
Gdyby koncepcja zaproponowana przez architekta byłaby dla mnie cacy, to ten temat by nie powstał. Zawsze lepiej poradzić się osób, które mają praktykę w mieszkaniu we własnym domu.

----------


## jajmar

W takiej wersji ze przechodzisz przez garderobę do łazienki ja bym wywalił drzwi przy łazience, albo zrobił suwane chowane  w ścianę.

----------


## Bertha

> Dodatkowe WC to mój wymysł. ....
> . Zawsze lepiej poradzić się osób, które mają praktykę w mieszkaniu we własnym domu.


On czeka na wolne WC     https://img3.demotywatoryfb.pl//uplo...104_Jefplb.mp4

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Jak czytam Twoje posty, to kreuje mi się obraz zgorszonego architekta, który czyta życiowe rozwiązania, które zakrawają obrazą dla jego przestudiowanych *prawdziwych* rozwiązań.


- nie " przestudiowanych ", jak już to przestudiowanych *i* sprawdzonych !
- nie rozumiem, dlaczego nie miałby zwracać uwagę na coś co nie do końca jest przemyślane ( ? ), tym bardziej, że ( zresztą tak jak piszesz ) dotyczy to realizacji budynku za set tys. zł i jak najbardziej podejmowania " życiowych " decyzji.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Nie rozumiem co jest złego w przerabianiu rzutów projektów?


- brak zgody autora na takie działanie ? 
to dopiero jest brak " oporu moralnego " czy też ( chyba bardziej ) etycznego.
- dlatego też " kreski " nie postawię na FM, ale rozumiem Twoje zamiłowanie hobbistyczne do edycji planów.

----------


## Elfir

Nie zapędziłeś się z tymi prawami? 
Zgoda musiałaby być gdyby ktokolwiek chciał czerpać z tego zyski lub podpisać się własnym nazwiskiem. 
Równie dobrze możesz opierdolić inwestora, że ci poprawki nanosi na koncepcję.
A poza tym czerpanie i cytowanie fragmentów utworów nie łamie praw autorskich.

----------


## Elfir

> W takiej wersji ze przechodzisz przez garderobę do łazienki ja bym wywalił drzwi przy łazience, albo zrobił suwane chowane  w ścianę.


Ja bym i od garderoby i łazienkowe zrobiła chowane - problem w tym, że słabiej tłumią dźwięki, wiec jak ktoś ma słaby sen to mu nocne wycieczki połówki do wc mogą przeszkadzać.

Dlatego osobiście nie rozumiem fascynacji łazienek otwartych na sypialnię.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> - brak zgody autora na takie działanie ? 
> to dopiero jest brak " oporu moralnego " czy też ( chyba bardziej ) etycznego.
> - dlatego też " kreski " nie postawię na FM, ale rozumiem Twoje zamiłowanie hobbistyczne do edycji planów.


Wow, to żeś wypalił. Do planu brakuje jeszcze tabelki z informacją o pracowni, nazwisko architekta, informacją co przedstawia i paroma innymi drobiazgami, które *rzut czynią projektem*.
A teraz proponuję wykasować 3/4 forum muratora, bo łamią prawa autorskie.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Zgoda musiałaby być gdyby ktokolwiek chciał czerpać z tego zyski lub podpisać się własnym nazwiskiem.


... to Ci się jedynie tak wydaje.
- to masz nową lekturę : 
Ustawę o Prawie Autorskim  :smile:  najlepiej z komentarzem

----------


## Kaizen

> ... to Ci się jedynie tak wydaje.
> - to masz nową lekturę : Ustawę o Prawie Autorskim  najlepiej z komentarzem


Tu mas rację. Dlatego należy kupować projekty katalogowe, gdzie zgoda na modyfikacje jest standardem. A nie narażać się na takie podejście architekta, jakie prezentujesz. Czyli gdyby to Twoja koncepcja tak została "zmasakrowana" przez kogoś z forum mógłby się on obawiać konsekwencji prawnych?

----------


## Elfir

czytam to prawo - inspirowanie się cudzym dziełem jest dozwolone.
Dlatego architekci masowo bez wyrzutów sumienia inspirują się gotowcami podstawiając je inwestorom jako indywidualne.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Czyli gdyby to Twoja koncepcja tak została "zmasakrowana" przez kogoś z forum mógłby się on obawiać konsekwencji prawnych?


- walczyłbym o swoje prawa ! 
- w umowach Architekt / Inwestor mam zapisy o Prawach Autorskich, w tym zapisy wykluczające np. publikację bez mojej zgody. Brak publikacji, brak możliwości edycji.
- w większości sytuacji z tego co widzę na FM, jest nikła znajomość Prawa Autorskiego, w tym publikowanie różnych "dzieł" ( jakie by one nie były ) bez zgody autora, choć mogę się mylić.
- chyba nikt nie chciałby, aby jego własne "dzieło" zostało "zmasakrowane" lub mówiąc lżej "poprawiane", chyba, że na to pozwoli

----------


## Elfir

brak publikacji - brak edycji - nie ma problemu z namolnym inwestorem któremu ktoś uświadomi problem w projekcie. Jakie to wygodne!

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

- masz inny pomysł, na ochronę Praw Autorskich ? - chętnie posłucham. 
... a przepraszam - Ciebie przecież to nie dotyczy ! 
jakoś dziwnie ta Ustawa Cię omija - ciekawe
- co do Inwestorów - szanuję ich, tak jak Oni mnie. Może Ty masz " namolnych inwestorów ", ja nie, ale wymagających jak najbardziej - i bardzo dobrze !

----------


## gambit565

a mnie ciekawi czy taki jeden super architekt co jest mocno aktywny na tym forum dalej szuka klientow na oferii? skoro jest taki dobry to chyba klienci powinni walic drzwiami i oknami, od roboty chyba sie pedzic nie moze. A tu ciagle steki ze inwestorzy nie tacy, ze ktos projekt z katalogu kupil, ze inni robia po kosztach itp.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

często jestem na Oferii - a dlaczego nie ? 
z tego portalu miałem kilka zleceń dla naprawdę poważnych Inwestorów.

----------


## Kaizen

> - masz inny pomysł, na ochronę Praw Autorskich ? - chętnie posłucham.


A skoro mowa o przestrzeganiu prawa i moralności - sprzedajesz majątkowe prawa autorskie do swoich projektów, czy tylko udzielasz licencji?
Jak to jest typowo w przypadku projektów budowlanych?

Jeżeli udzielasz licencji - to co tu moralnego? Sprzedać na takich samych zasadach jak projekt z katalogu i zostawić sobie prawo do udzielania kolejnych licencji.

A jeżeli sprzedajesz majątkowe prawa autorskie - to wolna wola inwestora, co z nimi potem zrobi.

----------


## jajmar

Czytam to co kolega architekt pisze i jestem w szoku. Czyli murator to potencjalni klienci? Nic więcej tylko kasa misiu kasa? Skoro nie podpowiadasz to może nie krytykuj, no tak tylko nikt się nie dowie o Tobie......... smutne to.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

Kaizen
- z dniem przekazania dzieła, autorskie prawa majątkowe przechodzą na Zamawiającego. Tak więc wolna wola Inwestora co zrobi z projektem. A że opracowanie w moim przypadku dotyczy rozwiązań indywidualnych, tj. tworzonych o dane z konkretnej działki budowlanej, w oparciu o takie, nie inne uwarunkowania, oczekiwania Inwestora, Warunki Zabudowy, czy też związane z posadowieniem budynku, ... to pewnie Inwestor miałby problem, aby np.odsprzedać wypracowane wspólnie rozwiązania projektowe dla innego zamierzenia budowlanego.
- dla mnie istotna jest realizacja budynku zgodnie z uzgodnionym wcześniej projektem.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Czyli murator to potencjalni klienci?


... pisałem o portalu Oferia, nie FM

----------


## jajmar

> ... pisałem o portalu Oferia, nie FM


Pytałem po co tu siedzisz, jeżeli nie dla reklamy.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Czyli idąc Twoim tokiem rozumowania, pokazywanie projektu w rodzinie, wśród przyjaciół również jest prawnie zakazane? W końcu spełnia to założenie "publikacja bez zgody"...

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Czyli idąc Twoim tokiem rozumowania, pokazywanie projektu w rodzinie, wśród przyjaciół również jest prawnie zakazane?


- pokazywanie nie, dyskusja nad ( przykładowo ) danym planem również nie, nawet powinna zaistnieć i to ( najlepiej ) w jak najszerszym gronie ! 
- natomiast moim zdaniem edycja publiczna nie powinna mieć miejsca w przypadku, gdy autor takiego opracowania nic o tym nie wie
... ale mogę się mylić.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Pytałem po co tu siedzisz, jeżeli nie dla reklamy.


równie dobrze można napisać, że każdy wpis na FM jest reklamą - a nie jest !
czy ja np. pisząc teraz, w tym wątku reklamuje się w jakiś sposób ? raczej nie

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> równie dobrze można napisać, że każdy wpis na FM jest reklamą - a nie jest !
> czy ja np. pisząc teraz, w tym wątku reklamuje się w jakiś sposób ? raczej nie


Reklamujesz się, ale w sposób raczej negatywny  :big tongue:

----------


## jajmar

> - pokazywanie nie, dyskusja nad ( przykładowo ) danym planem również nie, nawet powinna zaistnieć i to ( najlepiej ) w jak najszerszym gronie ! 
> - natomiast moim zdaniem edycja publiczna nie powinna mieć miejsca w przypadku, gdy autor takiego opracowania nic o tym nie wie
> ... ale mogę się mylić.


Im dalej w las tym więcej drzew. 

Chyba zabłądziłeś.  Dajesz klientowi koncepcję domku , ten wraca po tygodniu i mówi ogólnie OK, ale zrób mi Pan to tak i tak (ten kibel tu tu łazienka tu szafa) ogólnie inny środek w części. I co pytasz kto mu to doradził ? czy aby nie jakieś forum, czy jak to co chce jest zgodne z przepisami robisz? Jakie znaczenie dla Ciebie ma skąd klient ma pomysł na zmiany, czy to jego wymysły czy ktoś mu to doradził, mąż żona kochanka ksiądz, ktokolwiek, internauta.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> ... Dajesz klientowi koncepcję domku , ten wraca po tygodniu i mówi ogólnie OK, ale zrób mi Pan to tak i tak (ten kibel tu tu łazienka tu szafa) ogólnie inny środek w części.


... nie zabłądziłem jajmar  :smile:  właśnie napisałeś jak z Architekta tworzy się kreślarz inwencji Inwestora. Rolą ( tak mi się wydaje ) architekta na etapie koncepcji jest pokazanie kilku wariantów, opcji, możliwości i uzgadnianie ich z Inwestorem.

----------


## Czerwcowa

> ... nie zabłądziłem jajmar  właśnie napisałeś jak z Architekta tworzy się kreślarz inwencji Inwestora. Rolą ( tak mi się wydaje ) architekta na etapie koncepcji jest pokazanie kilku wariantów, opcji, możliwości i uzgadnianie ich z Inwestorem.


*... też tak uważam*. !!!

Wiemy, znamy - u nas każdy jest lekarzem, architektem, farmaceutą, elektrykiem, mechanikiem, politykiem....można mnożyć nasze specjalizacje.   :mad: 

Skoro tacy specjaliści z nas, dlaczego zatem jest taka bylejkakość  wkoło?. Zastanawiam się, kto podpisuje się pod niektórymi brzydalami typu hotel "Czarny Kot" w Warszawie. Dlaczego ludzie kupują - zlecają projekty a potem w trakcie budowy wywracają wszystko do góry nogami. 
Koniec końców - *wychuchany projekt po wybudowaniu jest Czarnym Kotem*, czy jak ?  :bash: 
http://warszawa.wyborcza.pl/warszawa...Dlaczego_.html

----------


## Kaizen

> Skoro tacy specjaliści z nas, dlaczego zatem jest taka bylejkakość  wkoło?


Zależność jest dokładnie odwrotna. Dlatego, że taka bylejakość wkoło to każdy musi być elektrykiem, architektem, audytorem energetycznym itd.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

Kaizen - nie życzmy nikomu, aby gdy zachoruje szedł do szewca, ogrodnika, znachora, ( czy też księdza jak pisze jajmar ) ... po receptę lekarską  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen - nie życzmy nikomu, aby gdy zachoruje szedł do szewca, ogrodnika, znachora, ( czy też księdza jak pisze jajmar ) ... po receptę lekarską


Lekarze to temat rzeka. Recepty które wystawiają u mnie zazwyczaj trafiają do kosza (byle kaszel u dziecka to chcą antybiotyk dawać). Tak, mocno cenzuruję ich zalecenia i recepty. Na trzydniówkę - antybiotyk (wirusówka jakby ktoś nie wiedział), na aftowe zapalenie jamy ustnej antybiotyk (a diagnoza łatwa, bo brat dwa dni wcześniej zaczął chorować i objawy już miał jednoznaczne). 
Zaglądanie do uszu - trzeba się prosić i szukać lekarza, który ma otoskop i potrafi go używać. A zapalenia ucha to bardzo częsta choroba u dzieci. Ale nauczyłem się tego dopiero jak po ponad tygodniu bez diagnozy syn wylądował na tympanopunkcji.
Tak, wśród lekarzy też panuje bylejakość.

----------


## syberia

Kaizen , jak chcsz o chorobach dzieci poopowiadać to chyba źle trafiłeś  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen , jak chcsz o chorobach dzieci poopowiadać to chyba źle trafiłeś


Jak chcesz porozmawiać o tym, gdzie trafiłem to chyba źle trafiłaś.

----------


## jajmar

> ... nie zabłądziłem jajmar  właśnie napisałeś jak z Architekta tworzy się kreślarz inwencji Inwestora. Rolą ( tak mi się wydaje ) architekta na etapie koncepcji jest pokazanie kilku wariantów, opcji, możliwości i uzgadnianie ich z Inwestorem.





> Kaizen - nie życzmy nikomu, aby gdy zachoruje szedł do szewca, ogrodnika, znachora, ( czy też księdza jak pisze jajmar ) ... po receptę lekarską


Nie pisałem że po receptę się do księdza idzie.

Co do roli architekta to jak klient przyjdzie i powie ze chce jednak pokoje mniejszy czy większe od tych z koncepcji to co powiesz że się nie da bo zatwierdził koncepcję?  NIe wiem jakie masz doświadczenie zawodowe ale dość znani architekci na życzenie inwestora przerabiają projekty pod ich widzimisię, i nie słyszałem aby któryś powiedział o sobie że jest kreślarzem. Opcje są dwie albo masz idealnych klientów (takich którzy maja tylko jedna wizje i zero od niej odstępstw )którzy albo nadal ich szukasz.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... zazwyczaj mam cholernie wymagających Klientów, z czego bardzo się się cieszę, ale żaden z nich nie narzuca rozwiązań projektowych !  
Może faktycznie jak piszesz, kwestia doświadczenia. Narzucanie WPROST rozwiązań projektowych przez Inwestora uznaję za porażkę Projektanta lub / co najmniej poważny kryzys braku zaufania Inwestora do osoby, której zleca się opracowanie projektu ( w każdej jego fazie powstawania i wspólnych uzgodnień. )

" _dość znani architekci na życzenie inwestora przerabiają projekty pod ich widzimisię_ "
nie sądzę

----------


## jajmar

> " _dość znani architekci na życzenie inwestora przerabiają projekty pod ich widzimisię_ "
> nie sądzę


Nazwisk nie będę podawał .

----------


## Elfir

Jak mieć zaufanie do projektanta, skoro projektant przedstawia taką propozycję, jak w tym wątku?
I  nie rozumiem dlaczego wciąż traktujesz naniesienie na plan pewnych propozycji jako narzucanie czegoś projektantowi? Dlaczego nie traktujesz tego jako przedstawienia potrzeb i uwag przez inwestora? Na rysunku pewne rzeczy o wiele łatwiej wyjaśnić niż opisując.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Jak mieć zaufanie do projektanta, skoro projektant przedstawia taką propozycję, jak w tym wątku?


- jesteś osobą od oceny poziomu zaufania między Inwestorem, a projektantem ?
- od oceny / weryfikacji pracy projektowej ? 
- a na jakiej podstawie ?




> I nie rozumiem dlaczego wciąż traktujesz naniesienie na plan pewnych propozycji jako narzucanie czegoś projektantowi?


- nie masz kontaktu z Projektantem, z Inwestorem szczątkowe - to o czym Ty piszesz ?




> Dlaczego nie traktujesz tego jako przedstawienia potrzeb i uwag przez inwestora?


- gdyby potrzeby nie były określone, nie powstałby ten autorski rzut.
- mylisz potrzeby / oczekiwania Inwestora z rozwiązaniami projektowymi, one zostały dawno określone bez Twojego udziału
- Inwestor prosił o „uwagi” – nie o Koncepcję Elfira w oparciu o autorską Koncepcję Projektanta !




> Na rysunku pewne rzeczy o wiele łatwiej wyjaśnić niż opisując.


- masz rację, ale jak pisałem wcześniej : nie masz do tego prawa !

… ale możesz poprosić Inwestora, aby udostępnił Ci dane projektanta, napisz do niego !!!, że np. wg Ciebie nie ma zaufania między INWESTOREM, a PROJEKTANTEM, poza tym inaczej widzisz Koncepcję i chętnie na forum publicznym ( FM ) poprawisz jego wersję do stanu wg Ciebie akceptowalnego.

----------


## Elfir

Łukaszu - sam znalazłeś niezbyt komfortowe dla użytkownika rozwiązania na tym rzucie. Naprawdę nie trzeba mieć wiedzy architektonicznej, by zauważyć brak miejsca na piekarnik w słupku czy ciasny wiatrołap. 

Autor wątku nie pisał, że uwagi mają być tylko pisemne - zrobiłam je w formie rysunkowej.  
To o wiele szybszy sposób przekazania informacji niż opisywanie o co mi chodziło.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

Elfir
- ja twierdzę, że bez zgody autora projektu ( jaki by on nie był ! ) nie masz możliwości edycji rzutu. Ty twierdzisz inaczej.
Nie przekonujesz mnie w żadnym wypadku ... proponuję skończyć ten wątek.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

Inwestorom można doradzić, aby przed wyborem architekta sprawdzili jego uprawnienia zawodowe, wcześniejsze projekty i ich realizacje, doświadczenie zawodowe, itd ...

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Piszesz tak, jakby architekt był nieomylny przy każdym projekcie. Czy to forma autoreklamy?
Tak na marginesie, czy masz na piśmie zgodę Elfir na cytowanie jej wypowiedzi? (bo i to można postawić na głowie, prawo nie jest jednoznaczne co do tego czym właściwie jest post na forum...)

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Tak na marginesie, czy masz na piśmie zgodę Elfir na cytowanie jej wypowiedzi? (bo i to można postawić na głowie, prawo nie jest jednoznaczne co do tego czym właściwie jest post na forum...)


- czymś innym jest cytowanie w niezmienionej formie, czymś innym edycja
- widzisz tutaj gdzieś zmiany wypowiedzi Elfir zmieniane przeze mnie ?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Oczywiście, nie zacytowałeś całej wypowiedzi, tylko wedle własnego uznania cytujesz urywki.
Poza tym, nadal upieram się, że do cytowania czyjejś wypowiedzi należy wpierw uzyskać jego zgodę - traktując literę prawa dosłownie, czyli tak jak masz to z zwyczaju.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

jest taki wątek :
ZGŁOSZONE PROBLEMY do rozwiązania / naprawy
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...52#post7539652

napisz, że nie podoba Ci się zakładka " *Odpowiedź z Cytatem* ". 
Proponuję również, abyś zapoznał się z Regulaminem Forum, może tam znajdziesz odpowiedzi na nurtujące Cię pytania.

----------


## Elfir

> Elfir
> - ja twierdzę, że bez zgody autora projektu ( jaki by on nie był ! ) nie masz możliwości edycji rzutu. Ty twierdzisz inaczej.
> Nie przekonujesz mnie w żadnym wypadku ... proponuję skończyć ten wątek.


to nie jest projekt. To koncepcja przedstawiona inwestorowi. Z samej idei podlega dyskusji i potencjalnym poprawkom.
Grafik wysyła propozycję logo do firmy. We firmie osoba decyzyjna nanosi poprawki w programie graficznym na otrzymany plik graficzny - złamał prawo? Twoja interpretacja prowadzi do absurdów.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... moim zdaniem złamał prawo autorskie ( chyba, że umowa między "grafikiem", a "osobą decyzyjną" mówi inaczej - pozbawia tego pierwszego praw autorskich )
... jak pisałem wcześniej - możesz się z tym nie zgadzać, ja natomiast obiecuję Ci, że jak tylko będę miał taka możliwość zapytam o powyższe.
- sytuacja zbliżona : bierzesz autorski utwór muzyczny, zmieniasz 2 nuty ( słownie dwie ) i podpisujesz się pod tym jako Autor utworu - i co ? naruszyłaś Prawa Autorskie, czy nie ? analogicznie z Projektem Koncepcyjnym ( jak zwał / tak zwał ) w formie graficznej.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... znalazłem ciekawy artykuł dot. Ochrony Praw Autorskich Projektu Koncepcyjnego.
Elfir - przeczytaj, ciekawy jestem Twojej opinii :

http://www.ipblog.pl/2013/08/ochrona...jnego-czesc-1/
http://www.ipblog.pl/2013/08/ochrona...jnego-czesc-2/

... choć nie sądzę, aby mogła się zmienić, choć kto wie  :smile:

----------


## gambit565

uff, 
jak to dobrze ze nie musialem wspolpracowac z takim architektem, jak ten ktory tak dzielnie klepie tutaj posty, bo okazaloby sie ze nie moge na jego rysunkach postawic ani jednej kropki bo to jego dzielo. az strach pomyslec co by mi zrobil i gdzie ciagal, gdybym na jego dziele postawil filizanke z kawa, ktora nie daj boze odcisnelaby regularny okreg na tym wielkim dziele i naruszyla jego wielkie prawa autorskie.
P.S.
w internetach to reklamowac sie trza umic a jak sie nie umi to albo milczec albo zaplacic komus kto umi

----------


## Elfir

> ... moim zdaniem złamał prawo autorskie ( chyba, że umowa między "grafikiem", a "osobą decyzyjną" mówi inaczej - pozbawia tego pierwszego praw autorskich )
> ... jak pisałem wcześniej - możesz się z tym nie zgadzać, ja natomiast obiecuję Ci, że jak tylko będę miał taka możliwość zapytam o powyższe.
> - sytuacja zbliżona : bierzesz autorski utwór muzyczny, zmieniasz 2 nuty ( słownie dwie ) i podpisujesz się pod tym jako Autor utworu - i co ? naruszyłaś Prawa Autorskie, czy nie ? analogicznie z Projektem Koncepcyjnym ( jak zwał / tak zwał ) w formie graficznej.


Czy ktokolwiek podpisał się pod zmianami  jako autor? 
To były propozycje, z którymi można do autora projektu iść i pogadać o ewentualnych zmianach,  usunąć ewentualne usterki, lepiej dopasować pod użytkownika. 
To jest właśnie różnica, której nie rozumiesz.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Czy ktokolwiek podpisał się pod zmianami  jako autor? 
> To były propozycje, z którymi można do autora projektu iść i pogadać o ewentualnych zmianach,  usunąć ewentualne usterki, lepiej dopasować pod użytkownika. 
> To jest właśnie różnica, której nie rozumiesz.


przecież ten rys. z #8 nie powstał samoistnie ...
" w kółko Macieju " 
- jest różnica zdań i tyle ! ja widzę to tak, Ty inaczej.

----------


## Busters

Jaka roznica zdan jak Ty nie masz zadnego zdania? Rzucasz sie do Elfir za to, ze probuje komus pomoc.
Od 10 postow piszesz jakies bzdury, ktore nikogo nie interesuja i nie maja nic wspolnego z tematem.

----------

